# Help lowering Test levels for bloodwork



## alwayslearnin (Jul 30, 2021)

Howdy. Looking for some advice however I'm doubtful much can be done. I was blasting for 12 weeks at 500mg test cyp weekly split into 2 doses. Dropped back down to my TRT dose of 200mg weekly which I also split into 2 doses. (Wed,Sat) Spent 5 weeks at the TRT dose. Injected Sat night and had to get bloodwork done Mon morning. Total test was a touch over 1400 free just over 500. (oops). Doc obviously wants to retest. I didn't get my results until Thur and had injected 100mg again Wed night. I have to get drawn on this upcoming Wednesday and plan to skip my normal dose on Sat. Any advice on ways to ensure my levels show lower? Thanks.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 30, 2021)

Stop taking your injections between now and then. Your test will be lower. Take your next shot after you get blood work done on Wednesday, and not before.


----------



## CJ (Jul 30, 2021)

200 mg/wk is too high for a TRT dose for you. Keep TRT and cycles as 2 separate things.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 12, 2021)

I don't think you'll be low enough in that time frame. Tell him you have a fever and sore throat and are waiting for covid results to buy some extra time.

I personally don't leave anything up to chance and get my bloods pulled privately ahead of time. We have these storefronts in PA called "AnyLabTestNow" which will check your test levels for 45$ (24 hr turn around). After 1 to 2 private labs you can get a precise sense of where youre sitting at any given time. 
gl


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 12, 2021)

Where does 200mg/wk normally put you at? I know it would put me at 1400 :^ /


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 12, 2021)

Aspirin and statins have been proven to lower testosterone levels.  I take aspirin 2 weeks daily before testing and it hasnt failed me yet, levels are low enough to continue TRT therapy.


----------

